# New Departure Bike Shop cabinet & lots of hardware



## Jesse McCauley (May 7, 2022)

Next up on the DOND chopping block!!

Fresh from a defunct Indiana bike shop….
A fine example of a New Departure hub parts cabinet with lots of extras.

NOS gear, a couple tools and more! Can’t beat a good package deal! 

Straight, solid, and overall pretty clean but could def be polished up a bit if you are so inclined.

Shipping is available (at cost) if necessary but hand off is preferred.

Feel free to ask any questions you may have and I will do my best to answer.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 7, 2022)

two hundred dollars!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 7, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> two hundred dollars!



Thank you for the start @rustjunkie !
No deal yet @200


----------



## MonkeyWrenching (May 7, 2022)

300


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (May 7, 2022)

$325


----------



## Schwinn1776 (May 7, 2022)

$400


----------



## dasberger (May 7, 2022)

$420


----------



## Schwinn1776 (May 7, 2022)

$450


----------



## dasberger (May 7, 2022)

$460


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 8, 2022)

You guys were up later than me but @dasberger at the end of the day we have a deal
Deal @460 thanks folks


----------

